# Herf-N-A-Park?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

We went to a very nice park today in Northern Virginia. They had a driving range, batting cage, paddle boats and other nice things that a park should have. The wheels began to turn and I began to think why botls do not ever have a herf in a park? I think it would be great. I don't know for sure if you have to reserves a spot, but still...you can bring your own drink/food and you don't have to worry about stupid smoke haters or lack of places to park. Has this been done on a large scale before? anyone?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Being a fellow NOVA resident, count me in. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea. 

You would have to check what rules the park has.
I have been to some that don't permit alcohol and 
some that even won't let you smoke although I can't 
imagine how they could expect to enforce that.

I would be in if this gets going :tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, i was over at my friend's house in mclean and we were looking at the park his backyard over looks while smoking and had the same idea. I guess great minds think alike.  Anyways, if this comes together i'd be in too if the date worked out.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....herfing in a park....can't believe I didn't think of that.

Or maybe I DID!! :ss


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Great idea Jimmy! What park were you at?

We can add that as a place to have one or many of our monthly Captial Area herfs!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Great idea Jimmy! What park were you at?
> 
> We can add that as a place to have one or many of our *monthly* Captial Area herfs!!


with so many great places we might have to do it twice a month 
wouldn't want any good ideas to go to waste.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> Great idea Jimmy! What park were you at?
> 
> We can add that as a place to have one or many of our monthly Captial Area herfs!!


Locust Shade Park...not too far from you, I believe:

http://www.pwcparks.org/locust/locust_picnic.html

Would take some planning and fundage, which I don't have that big of a problem with. Don't know if everyone would feel the same way, however. I am glad there are rules as this because it keeps the riffraff types out. Also, no mentioning of smoking, so I'm not sure if that's even an issue.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

n3uka said:


> with so many great places we might have to do it twice a month
> wouldn't want any good ideas to go to waste.


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

haha, i looked at the price totally wrong for a second and thought that was per person, by age...then i realized what it was actually saying and realized that 300 year old people didn't exist. i thought the cost would be more significant but it's totally reasonable. let's do this.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Sounds great Jimmeh! Lemme know if you need any help. :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Same here, I would love to attend and help out in any way possible.


----------

